# Need Some Help!



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,

So, recently, the camera on my phone no longer works. It just goes to a black screen and eventually does a FC. Like I said, this randomly started. I tried to re flash my rom, but no luck. Hardware problem?
Right now, I am running Cm7.1.1

I am looking for any suggestions, please.

Thank you!

Edit: After flashing from stock kernel to Imo's 5.1 lean, it worked a couple of time until i went to the gallery and back to the camera. Now, still stuck without a camera


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried using a third party camera app? And why are you using 7.1.1 when the up to date one is 7.2?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

JacksWastedTime said:


> Have you tried using a third party camera app? And why are you using 7.1.1 when the up to date one is 7.2?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Hmm, I will try 7.2

The Rc-1, correct? Unless i am missing something


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> Hmm, I will try 7.2
> 
> The Rc-1, correct? Unless i am missing something


Yes try workshed build it rocks. But if that doesn't work try a sense rom or stock to see if its really a hardware issue

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have this same issue. I have done everything I can think of. I was running an Infected ROM when it first happened. Flashed a backup, same issue. Flashed a new ROM w/ fresh download, same issue. Flashed to basically a stock rooted ROM, same issue. Unrooted, same issue. Did the update, same issue. Factory reset, same issue. Pulled the SD rebooted, same issue. Have done everything I can think of. On my way to Verizon as we speak. Hope they don't suck me in for a new phone


----------

